# DIY drip acclimation



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

For those of us without drip filters, what is a good way to drip acclimate new fish? The last time I tried this, I used a plastic bag full of tank water and a push pin. Messy, but it worked. What do you usually do?


----------



## ILuvMyGoldBarb (Jul 15, 2006)

First I float the bat for 15-20min and then empty the bag, fish and all, into a 5gal bucket. Normally I use a piece of airline tubing and I tie a loose knot in it. I then start a siphon from the tank the fish will be going to (usually a quarantine tank) and then I tighten or loosen the knot to adjust the flow. Once the bucket is full I then net the fish into the quarantine tank.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I use an airline with a valve on the end...same principle with the siphon.


----------



## Tsquare (Feb 13, 2007)

gmccreedy said:


> I use an airline with a valve on the end...same principle with the siphon.


Ditto and you can buy the valves cheap.
Gene


----------



## ILuvMyGoldBarb (Jul 15, 2006)

Yup, used that method too.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Ah, thanks for that idea. What do you do when you need to move them from the quarantine tank to the main tank? Do you get some water from the quarantine tank into a bucket and do the same thing? I have never had a quarantine tank, since my tanks are 10 gallons anyway and I don't really have the luxury of one, but since I will be setting up my 55 soon, I'd like to know. Thanks.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

same process....


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Same thing Fishscale. I use the airline tubing tied in a knot trick as well. It takes some playing with before you get the knot "just right". 

Taping the line to the tank and bucket works well too! Keeps a mess from being formed on the carpet.


----------



## snafu (Oct 9, 2004)

like everyone else, i use airline tubing with a small clamp or some spare tubing from one of those hagen CO2 units. i've found the small Hagen tubing has enough resistance to give a slow flow without the need for valve/clamp/etc. i also use one of the larger specimen containers to drip into because it's clear and easier to work with than a bag. lastly, i often test both the first store water and my tank's water just to see what i'm working with. you'd be surprised to see how bad lfs water really is (or maybe not). heh.
-snafu


----------



## bulrush (May 7, 2007)

I use a turkey baster. First, remove 1/2 of the water from the bag. Now add 2 turkey basters of water to the bag as it floats in the tank (about 1/4 cup). Wait 10 minutes. Repeat 2 more times. 

Works fine with fish, otos (very sensitive), cherry shrimp, bamboo shrimp, ghost shrimp, african dwarf frogs. 

For local crayfish, I toss them across the room, bank them off the wall to bounce into the tank. (Just kidding.) They're very hardy though.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

When I move fish from one tank to another, I just net them and put them straight in, since all my tanks have the same water parameters. The only exception is if the tank the fish is going to is a new tank, then I acclimate them, either by floating bag and adding water or just drip acclimating the fish in a bucket.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

bulrush said:


> I use a turkey baster. First, remove 1/2 of the water from the bag. Now add 2 turkey basters of water to the bag as it floats in the tank (about 1/4 cup). Wait 10 minutes. Repeat 2 more times.
> 
> Works fine with fish, otos (very sensitive), cherry shrimp, bamboo shrimp, ghost shrimp, african dwarf frogs.
> 
> For local crayfish, I toss them across the room, bank them off the wall to bounce into the tank. (Just kidding.) They're very hardy though.


Sounds easy enough. I will try this. I'd like to add 3 otos, and then I think I'm done stocking my tank.


----------

